# Happy Holidays 2022



## MT Admin Team (Dec 24, 2022)

The staff of MartialTalk wishes the happiest of holidays to all of our members, their families, and their friends, whether they celebrate the Solstice, Christmas, Hanukah, Tet, something else, or nothing at all.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Dec 26, 2022)

Merry Christmas!


----------

